# Spain Student Visa - Financial Support?



## thewaterbearer (Jun 15, 2011)

One more question, if anyone can answer.

In the "proof of financial support" section, most websites mention that you have to provide a letter from your parents saying they'll support you, as well as their last three monthly bank statements.

However, most of my parents' (they're financing my study) money is tied up in mutual funds, and our bank funds' statements wont be sufficient proof. does anyone know if the Spanish embassy will accept mutual funds' statements as proof of financial support?

If not, and since i wont be able to provide bank statements, what other options do i have to prove to them that i will be financially secure for my stay in Spain?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd imagine so, but give the embassy a call to check what they'll accept.


----------

